# Robots taking our jobs!



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Ok, so I don't think it will be happening as quickly as the producers of this movie may lead you to believe, but it's interesting to think about.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Very thought provoking
Gradually the human skills will be lost, as there will be no need for people to be trained in those skills.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

As an aside, TSG has had a 'Robot' Thread going in Random since 2008 and it shows a lot of changes over the years...


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It gives an unfairly pessimistic view I think. 

For example, a massive part of a doctor's job is being able to communicate holistically, and to empathise. While some of us may in our dourest moments think we relate better to computers than to humans, the fact remains that computers aren't great a relating to us. 

As for creativity, while it is possible to make something that creates output on a certain pleasing pattern (e.g. one of a small number of standardized musical styles), that doesn't mean machines have become creative. Creativity, practically by definition, requires leaving the standardized patterns. In addition, writing poetry or song lyrics again has far more to do with understanding the human condition than being able to scan a large thesaurus.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

You're quite right, Josiah. I think the creative and medical jobs are safe for the foreseeable future. Even the parts that I do agree with (manufacturing jobs, fast food ordering, and even some transportation jobs) will be a much slower progression than what they lead us to believe in the video. I think they were trying to be a little too pessimistic just to make the video extra interesting -- at a cost of making it a bit misleading in my opinion. I think they do raise a valid concern, though -- unskilled jobs are continuing to go away thanks to technology.


----------

